# Three Way Swivel Bait Rig



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

A bunch of hardware on this one. You need a pair of metal rings, a three way swivel, and two snap swivels. Found those pack of metal rings at bass pro. You also need also a single swivel attached to a line of whatever length you desire and another snap swivel on the bottom of it for easy hook changing. One snap swivel is smaller and is used for holding the sinker. The other bigger snap swivel on the three way swivel holds your length of line and hook.









Once finished just attach desired hook size and bait. 

The three way swivel I bought was supposedly a 90lb test. The bigger snap swivel was at least 60lb test and the smaller one was 40lb test. 

Fishing On! :fishing:


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

not trying to hijack your tread, or put down your effort. But I think a single drop hand tied with floro will catch a lot more fish and cost a lot less.Just my two cent.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

don brinson said:


> not trying to hijack your tread, or put down your effort. But I think a single drop hand tied with floro will catch a lot more fish and cost a lot less.Just my two cent.


Just showing you all my future big fish rig. I've done the way your talking about but needed something that sings to me. I make a lot of cheap rigs just putting it out there the possibilities. Plus seen a rig like this from a guy who fishes for cobia so copied him a little bit and added my own thing to it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Still way too much hardware. I think it will cost you bites in the long run.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sliding sinkers where the fish doesn't feel the weight is much better imho. But use what you want.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

marv1234 said:


> Just showing you all my future big fish rig. I've done the way your talking about but needed something that sings to me. I make a lot of cheap rigs just putting it out there the possibilities. Plus seen a rig like this from a guy who fishes for cobia so copied him a little bit and added my own thing to it.


Huh???


Yeah, Good Luck With That


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Marv 
Your putting swivels on a swivel. You don't need all the hardware, those clips are expensive. You can buy clips without swivels if you want to attach your sinker to the three way swivel. But I think a simple fish finder rig will accomplish what your trying to do.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

This is off Google the only thing I do differently is I put the bead on the other side of the sinker slide to protect the knot.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Benji said:


> View attachment 16384
> 
> This is off Google the only thing I do differently is I put the bead on the other side of the sinker slide to protect the knot.


Used to keep my bead between sinker and swivel until I was showed I was wrong years ago. For one that little bead doesn't protect your knot much if at all. Nice size snap will ride over your knot and stop at the swivel. The bead is behind your sinker to keep the sinker from riding over your shock leader knot.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to have one on either side but was having problems with the bead riding over the shock knot then not riding back over when retrieved. Also seemed to collect more grass. Haven't had a problem with the sinker slide passing the shock yet, at least not that I've been able to tell, or lost a fish. I try to inspect my knot every time I reel in.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> Used to keep my bead between sinker and swivel until I was showed I was wrong years ago. For one that little bead doesn't protect your knot much if at all. Nice size snap will ride over your knot and stop at the swivel. The bead is behind your sinker to keep the sinker from riding over your shock leader knot.


This. I always wondered why until I saw it happen for the first time.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Alot of harware. Experimenting?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fishman said:


> Alot of harware. Experimenting?


 Yes! I'll let people know next month when I start fishing again if it works or not so read my silly report. I will test it on live mackerel and dead bait fish. :fishing:


----------

